# Specialized Grom Hit FSR build



## ghabe (Mar 7, 2015)

I picked up a used 2008 Specialized Grom Hit FSR for my 7 years old son last fall. Although it was in excellent condition, there were a few issues with the bike:


The color! My son wasn't a big fan of purple! 
The weight, which was a little over 33.5 pounds. 
The gearing. The Grom Hit is designed for DH and had a 34t chainring and 11-32t cassette. 

So the goal with this build was to make the bike a bit more versatile, by reducing the weight and improving the gearing for a 7 years old. Here's the bike when I picked it up:









I took it apart entirely and got it powder coated flat black:

















Reassembled the frame, with all new bearings. The old one were actually still in great shape, but I damaged a few when removing them prior to sending the frame for powder coating:









I rebuilt the bike using a combination of spare parts I had laying around and new or used parts I got good deals on. I also reused the seat, cranks and brakes from the original bike. Here are the main components I replaced:


RockShox Reba Race dual air 
Shimano XT M8000 11 speed shifter, rear derailleur and 11-42t cassette 
Race Face 30t narrow-wide chainring 
Stans ZTR Crest 24 holes laced to Novatec D771SB/D772SB hubs. 

The Truvativ Howitzer Blaze cranks were initially 165mm. I shortenned them to 140mm, reducing the weight by 72 grams at the same time:









Final weight of the bike is a hair under 25 pounds. Here's the final result:








































Here's the bike next to his Trek Superfly 20, for size comparison:


----------



## jestep (Jul 23, 2004)

That's amazing, I'd have no shame riding that myself (purple or black).


----------



## CaRaBeeN (Mar 24, 2012)

Can I ask what's the weight of Superfly 20 ?


----------



## ghabe (Mar 7, 2015)

CaRaBeeN said:


> Can I ask what's the weight of Superfly 20 ?


I don't have the exact weight but I believe it's around 18 pounds.


----------



## Willy1130 (May 18, 2017)

Hi, nice build btw! I am working on the same bike for my friend's kid. Just wondering since the original rear hub that comes with the Gromhit is 135mm, how did you fit the 142mm Novatech on it? I am thinking of getting a pair of 24in Spank Spoon for him and they come with 142mm hub. Please advise.


----------



## ghabe (Mar 7, 2015)

It'm using the QR 135mm version, so it fits without issues.


----------



## Pirmin (May 17, 2019)

Hi

This is my rebuild of the gromhit. Did the paintjob, fork, rear shock, paint, wheels, tyres brakes, gears and more.

Used a fox rp23 rear shock lowered @100mm, rs1 100mm air fork, shimano saint brakes.

Nice ride and my 10 year olds favorite bike

12.5 kilos


----------



## dc40 (Oct 4, 2013)

Pirmin said:


> Hi
> 
> This is my rebuild of the gromhit. Did the paintjob, fork, rear shock, paint, wheels, tyres brakes, gears and more.


Nice... Sik paint job!


----------

